# Anyone not feeling the Halloween spirit yet?



## TheSamhainGhoul (Jan 24, 2016)

Recently, I've been feeling out of the whole Halloween spirit and mood. I don't know why, maybe it's due to the terribly hot weather or the changes I'm facing in life, but I'm just not getting that 'click' of excitement that I got by now last year and it's been bothering me terribly.

I tried to get myself in the mood, purchasing some candy corns and pumpkin spice cereal and lighting some candles to watch 'Halloween III : Season of the Witch' and 'Plan 9 from Outer Space' As a double feature, and I did, but no difference at all.

I think it may be that I've been thinking of Halloween all year, to the point I've burnt myself out and none of it feels 'special' at the moment, even with Fall ghoulishly creeping on us, not to mention it still feels like August. 

Is anyone else feeling this way? I see everyone else really getting into the swing of things and it gets me happy, yet I'm not feeling it at all, even with my attempts, which only result in short bursts of excitement before I go back into 'Meh' mode.

If anyone's got tips or advice to deal with this please do let me know,as it's bothering me a lot.


----------



## PennyCash (Aug 29, 2013)

Unfortunately I've got no tips or advice since I've kinda felt the same this year. I get momentary excitement over a project or purchase but nothing lasting. I do know that the heat/humidity greatly effect my desire to go out and work in a metal garage. I hope that there's something that will get us singing and creating


----------



## TheSamhainGhoul (Jan 24, 2016)

PennyCash said:


> Unfortunately I've got no tips or advice since I've kinda felt the same this year. I get momentary excitement over a project or purchase but nothing lasting. I do know that the heat/humidity greatly effect my desire to go out and work in a metal garage. I hope that there's something that will get us singing and creating


Well, at least I'm not alone in this predicament, I've really really been trying to just 'get into' the spirit of things, but I just can't for a long while, I honestly think I've burnt myself out, last year this happened a bit but I got back to it after a while.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Just some advice: Don't try force yourself to get in the mood. Let the mood find you....like a quick gust of wind that comes out of no where. Certain specific feelings, may never be felt again. Every year at this time, I look back and try to rekindle a specific moment or feeling I felt during the fall. I try not to do that anymore, and now just look at is as a fond memory. Maybe try something different this year. Do you like crafts or building things? Find a project to work on. Also one of the best things I do, to get in the sprit is just go for a walk. When the season starts to change, I just walk around and take everything in. It's OK to not feel the sprit, and you may never feel the same way again about this time of year..but finding a new avenue could open the door to new things and Halloween fun!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Have any videos of your place scaring people? Watch them again.
Have any newspaper clippings featuring your house or yard? Dig them out look at them again.
Recall any really terrific compliments you have gotten over the years?
Remember any kids screaming with delight as their Parents did the herky-jerky reaction to something that did not scare the child?
When the cooler breeze blows and the leaves "Turn", everyone will know it and feel it and want to show it.
Yes they will.


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

I am also dealing with this hot weather in IL. But the main thing keeping me going is a whole new display this year. Outdoor display all new but keeping indoor decor mostly the same. I'm planning a Halloween movie marathon this weekend since I have 4 days off. Maybe you could try and watch old Halloween episodes of favorite TV shows or even listen to music. Best of luck!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Difficult to get into the spirit when it remains in the 80's and 90's. This weather f*cking BLOWS!! I need high 50's


----------



## Djpumpkinhead (Sep 9, 2016)

I agree with the posts relating this weather to lack of Halloween spirit. We have something related to Halooween going on all year here at the house. It seems theres usually 1 day around this time of year where a few people call me or mention that it feels or smells like Halloween outside. I feel retailers around here move Halloween in slowly vs other holidays. And several stores move the merch out before Halloween in order to make room for Christmas merch. Hang in there that fall wind will cast a spell on you soon


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Been there, done that, and all I can tell you is, you cannot manufacture that feeling so don't try! When the feeling is not already there all the pumpkin scented candles in the universe won't bring it back. I think a common problem in communities like this one is we are on Halloween overload. We can get desensitized to the little nuances that once gave us that familiar Halloween shiver. Much like Jack Skellington when he lamented that he'd "grown so tired of the same old thing", we sometimes need to take a break.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Second, third, fourth & fifth the weather related doldrums.

It was over 90° yesterday, today not so bad.

But, I'm working on what will be a belated reaper item, going out to the stores today to do some more shopping for more Halloween things I don't need so maybe that will help.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I am, and I'm not. I've been making things, buying things, and window shopping, but I haven't decorated in the house yet. Well, I guess technically I started, but I didn't get far. My sign from the last reap is still up, and I hung both signs from DT. Then I have two lamps, and the vintage style book that I got in another reap up on my corner table. Outside, there is one Jack o'lantern solar light, and the haunted house on a stake that never comes down. On my desk at work, I have a tinsel witch's hat from DT, and the teddy vampire keychain (Funko) from Nightmare Before Christmas (but that will stay year-round).

I have soooo much more to put out, and I just don't feel like it yet. Usually, I'm resisting decorating in August...or right after the 4th of July!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> Been there, done that, and all I can tell you is, you cannot manufacture that feeling so don't try! When the feeling is not already there all the pumpkin scented candles in the universe won't bring it back. I think a common problem in communities like this one is we are on Halloween overload. We can get desensitized to the little nuances that once gave us that familiar Halloween shiver. Much like Jack Skellington when he lamented that he'd "grown so tired of the same old thing", we sometimes need to take a break.


I completely agree with this. I know it's true for me anyway. I'm on the forum all freakin year, I can't stay away. I think and plan and pin on pinterest Halloween things all year long. So when it comes the actual time of year, all the specialness is gone because I never stopped thinking about it. I don't know how to change this exactly though because i enjoy doing this. The answer would be to step back for a while but I don't know if I can lol I'm obsessed I guess.
The hot weather doesn't help either. It's mid Sept and 98 degrees today. Nothing fall about that .
Another issue with me is time, it goes by tooooo fast. I don't feel like I have time to sit back and just enjoy things, it takes so long to plan and decorate and then there is real life, work, kids, cooking , regular housekeeping chores. I'm not kidding when I say I sometimes feel like I'm in a time warp, time goes by at such a fast pace I can't keep up.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not having this issue, but have in the past. I'm in IL as well and the weather hasn't taken me out of the mood at all. It's just slowing me down from getting projects done because I really don't want to work in a hot garage.

I find the thing that gets me really excited is working on something new. So last year I had a pretty good display, but got really sick a few weeks before Halloween and was sick all the way through the big day and never got the chance to finish and install my new graveyard fence. I've had that motivating me as well as thinking about how I'm going to construct my first graveyard entrance pillars and gates which I hopefully will start this weekend.

That's what gets me excited... working on new stuff to improve things. I'm adding a ton of new things this year that I've never done before and I'm really excited about it. So maybe that could work for you? Working on a new project to add to or improve your display or haunt??


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I wouldn't say I am not in the spirit but I am not as excited as I would normally be because I am really keeping it simple this year. We got a new puppy so I am not going to make things stressful for him, or me, by filling the deck with my witches den like I usually do. Our other dog Emily is great with the decorations, both Halloween and Christmas, but Harley is only 4 months old and a Newfador (Newfoundland/Black Labrador mix) and he can't leave anything alone. The dogs go through the deck and out the doggie door to do their business in the back yard and he would be constantly knocking things over or breaking things so I am going to take a break from decorating the deck this year. I am still going to decorate the front yard with my cemetery though. I am starting to think more about working on some more props this year since I am not doing the deck . We shall see...maybe once they get everything out in the stores (Walmart/Dollarama) and I see what is there I will get more into it. That is really the only stores within a couple hours of here that sell decorations.


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

start a small project and it will spread!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Always too much to do here. Mow, rake, pick-up, trim ,rake leaves, garbage as the other jobs go "Wanting"fixing broken things, taking care of two sickly pets and a hurting wife...as the thunder approaches right now!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

We are still having super hot weather here in Texas too. I grew up on the west coast, so I'm hardwired to expect cooler temps signalling in the fall despite having been a Texan for 10+ years. I'm also not feeling super excited for Halloween (no idea what I want to dress up as), but I'm chalking that up to planning a big more and having house projects being more pressing. I have also become more particular about what things I buy this time of year. Many things from years past don't quite fit my style or tastes and I'm wary of buying something that I'm excited about in the moment but will grow tired of and will have to store or get rid of. A lot of what I see on the shelves doesn't scream "take me home!!!" like it used to. 

Hot weather + moving prep + picky tastes = an eh Halloween spirit.


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

You just need to go to Halloweenjokes.com and find a Halloween joke that helps you get in touch with that Halloween spirit or just go iphone 7 zombie hunting. I heard that the season just opened. Just bait them with a pokemon go monster in your local park. 
Happy Halloween


----------



## plutorising (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm feeling it on and off only because of the weather being 80 degrees. It probably won't be in the 60s until October starts. But the past few days I've been on a kick. I made some DIY decorations and set up the decorations in my bedroom. I hope it won't burn me out before Halloween but it's only a week earlier than last year. So I say if you do find moments of excitement, run with it. You might be able to expand on it. If you get the urge to decorate, just do it. Having it up might keep your Halloween spirit up. For me, it doesn't feel much like Halloween during the day when it's 75 degrees, but at night with my room all decorated, with the orange and purple glow of my string lights, and the temperature being in the 40s, it feels like October. Especially since American Horror story is back and there's some other horror type shows coming back/premiering (Scream Queens, Exorcist). 

I had a whole monthly schedule planned for my decorating and other activities, but in reality I've just been doing things when the breeze feels cooler and when I get a rush. Just try looking for the little things. Maybe plan something to look forward to.


----------



## Mysticism2020 (Sep 13, 2016)

Listen to some Nox Arcana.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't really understand the problem. Halloween decorating is an expensive, time-consuming hobby. If it gratifies you, fantastic. It can be loads of fun.
But if you're not in the mood for it, just don't do it. Spend your money and your time on pursuits that make you happy. Pretty simple.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Not until the temps get out of the 90s


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, I have* full *sympathy for people who are suffering stifling temperatures that are slowing down their builds! That sucks!
It's the "just not feeling it" sentiment that should be pretty easy to deal with. Don't enjoy it? Do something else.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

TheSamhainGhoul said:


> Recently, I've been feeling out of the whole Halloween spirit and mood. I don't know why, maybe it's due to the terribly hot weather or the changes I'm facing in life, but I'm just not getting that 'click' of excitement that I got by now last year and it's been bothering me terribly.
> 
> I tried to get myself in the mood, purchasing some candy corns and pumpkin spice cereal and lighting some candles to watch 'Halloween III : Season of the Witch' and 'Plan 9 from Outer Space' As a double feature, and I did, but no difference at all.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. I too sort of think about Halloween all year long, and I live in Texas where it's hot almost year round so sometimes it makes it difficult to get into the swing of things this time of year. I will say that now that more stores are putting out full Halloween/fall displays and the weather is cooling off SLIGHTLY, it's started to make me get some Halloween spirit. Like, now it "feels" more like Halloween is right around the corner...which I guess it sort of is. 

I love Halloween III but I think you watched it too early - I save that for the week of Halloween. Maybe try some other comfy horror-esque movies that aren't really Halloween-themed in the lead-up to October. Stuff like The Goonies, The Lost Boys, or any other stuff that might be nostalgic for you. Also just dial back on the decorating...just do what you feel like and don't feel pressured to go overboard or feel like you just have to do a bunch of new stuff. Anyway, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I also haven't been in the Halloween spirit this year. I just recently started to get back in the mood. By now I normally have a least three costumes I plan on changing into and I still can't think of a single one. It's helping now that most stores have their Halloween up and being back on the forum has put me in a more spooky mood


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It sounds like you're suffering from a case of "burnout". It happens to a lot of us around here. It's when Halloween ceases to be fun and starts to become work. I, myself go through it around every seven years. When I start to dread the work involved, I know I need to take a break. I'll cancel our party that year and minimally decorate: a Halloween tablecloth, some pumpkin candles, lots of pumpkin coffee or seasonal beer, and I just relax. I don't even go into my bins. On Halloween night, I'll visit a friend who is decorated and help handing out candy. On my own doorstep, I'll leave a "take one" box for any tots. By the next year, I miss my toys and decorations and can't wait to unpack everything. You may just need to take a break, my friend. The Halloween spirit will find you again.


----------



## Halaut7 (Sep 11, 2016)

I had this problem last year, thankfully it's went away for this year, it's natural.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

For me, it is that this year will be the first year I am entirely on my own and there are so many other things demanding my time. I don't even have any Fall decorations up yet, which is very out-of-character for me. I'm afraid that time will run out and I'll just say, "Aw, the heck with it!" and do next to nothing. I want very much to get in the spirit- but there doesn't seem to be time for feeling it this year.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was like that last year. I put the cemetery out, but of course it rained on H'ween night. I only put a select few indoor decorations out, not anywhere near as many as I usually do. Was just feeling "meh". Didn't even feel like browsing in the stores! This year appears to be better, tho. I won't start setting up outside until the 29th, so it feels like I'm forgetting to do something because I don't need to be doing anything!

Set up a pumpkin spice ice capp IV drip ( I don't do Starbucks, I'm a Tim Horton's kinda girl!) and find a place kind of cool (it's been awesome in SE Michigan lately!) and just enjoy the moment.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh..... I don't... Just don't wanna talk about it.....


----------



## Sarahsparkleshine (Jul 28, 2015)

I absolutely LOVE Halloween. However, I don't start getting ready until August each year. I start decorating on Sep 1st, and by Nov 1st, I've gotten my fill. I then move on to the holidays. What I'm saying is, I don't allow a burn out. I just enjoy the season!! Happy haunting!


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

A dear longtime friend of mine passed away suddenly this past month, so it's been hard to get into the spirit so far. This particular friend was also a tremendous fan of all things spooky and would have _fantastic_ Halloween parties, during which he'd show horror movies on a giant screen in his backyard. All our friends would go these parties and have a blast! It's been tough thinking about a Halloween without him.

But I do think once I start decorating, I will feel better. It would be a like a tribute to him. I know he'd want not me to be so sad that I couldn't celebrate his (and my) favorite holiday. It also helps that the weather finally is cooler. I can just imagine him smiling once my house is decked out in orange and black. Heck, maybe he'll even show up to my house in spirit! Nothing would please me more.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was not in the mood for a few weeks there. But my problem was some truly high school drama with my adult friends. Bottom line is I won't be able to invite one of two couples to our halloween party because one of them won't show up and then I don't want to invite another couple because they caused more uneccesary drama in the middle of it, and they have been at every one since I started! Anyway, I just kept to myself the last few weeks and buied myself with projects! Got a lot done, and I am over it all now! So now it's time to Halloween on!
Happy Halloween season everyone!


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

i have not had the spirit for the past 2 years. Last year was diagonosed with lupus and have absolutly no energy , Dr said would take a year for meds to s=make me feel better well been a year still waiting. DOnt have energy to do nothing work all week then weekend i crash hate this feeling. and Now have to work that evening so n decorations for me


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

I was burned out for a while. I was aggravated because of last year and it took me some time to decompress. Even though I live in the heat 8 months out of the year, I know fall is on the way and my mood changes to fun time. You want to get back in the mood, go see Rocky Horror , that works .


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I got my groove back this year even with all the problems as we speak. I sat in that bed at the hospital after my cancer surgery in May and felt just happy to be alive....it was almost like a surge of light went through me and spread happiness. I was up all night after the surgery just feeling happy. 

The last few years Halloween was becoming a nightmare...Jerry who puts up all the decorations just shut down and refused to do much any more (he's 74). Last few years only a few things were getting done, one year no outdoor stuff, one year 1/2 the indoor stuff. It was making me really sick and took away all the happiness of my halloweens.

I swore that night in the hospital that I was not going through this again, so this year I'm just plugging along with stuff and not putting anymore pressure on myself. When Jerry got this flesh eating disease the 1st of August I knew we were probably gonna have to scrap Halloween all together, he's recovering but a long ways till he can do anything. So I got up one morning reading threads on here and I can't even remember who it was that I was reading about but for some reason it just struck me.........even tho I can't walk well, have no balance at all ( I always look like I'm drunk), can't use my fingers, I'm gonna do what I can no matter how it hurts.

The saddest thing a haunter can experience my friends is their last Halloween....I realized that in the hospital. How much this forum and all of you have meant to me and what we all share. Lets face it..nobody really understands how nuts we are about Halloween and how we can think & talk about it all year.Thank God we have this place to share thoughts that we can't share with no one else. We're definately understood here!

So my advice to you is to try to get your groove back, things that motivate me are those little kids faces when they come here. I remember it being horrible for me when I could not get on the ladder any more, it ruins everything. Halloween is my biggy of the year. When you have progressive health issues you find in life that you have to give up one thing after another, its so damn frustrating. Xmas was hard for me to give up. That use to be my big thing till I found my way in here and met all of you. I can't do anything anymore but I've managed to hang on, as hard as its been, to Halloween but honestly its slipping through my fingers.
Thank You to all of you for being my motivation to go on.


Enjoy this while you can.


----------



## queenswake (Aug 17, 2016)

I cannot get into the mood until it cools off, and it starts getting darker earlier at night. Both have happened here in the upper midwest this week, so I am finally getting to it. Also, Oct 1 is usually when you start to see a lot of people put up the decorations and lights outside and all of the pumpkins start appearing everywhere. And from then on, it kind of snowballs and all of a sudden it is quickly full on Halloween.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Muffy said:


> I got my groove back this year even with all the problems as we speak. I sat in that bed at the hospital after my cancer surgery in May and felt just happy to be alive....it was almost like a surge of light went through me and spread happiness. I was up all night after the surgery just feeling happy.
> 
> The last few years Halloween was becoming a nightmare...Jerry who puts up all the decorations just shut down and refused to do much any more (he's 74). Last few years only a few things were getting done, one year no outdoor stuff, one year 1/2 the indoor stuff. It was making me really sick and took away all the happiness of my halloweens.
> 
> ...


I wish I lived closer so I could come help you. 

Any celebration you can manage can be enough, even if its just one decoration. 

Spats had a great post on this.
The Smaller Halloween

Hope you have a nice October and a Happy Halloween.


----------



## plutorising (Jul 17, 2016)

I decorated the second week of September but now I'm taking a bit of a break with the crafts and movies and such. A little bit here and there, but I think I'm going to try and space it out. I might try and plan some events like movies, trips, costume planning, etc. just so I get to them before it's too late. Its finally getting chilly out, though. So maybe my enthusiasm will come back.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Stochey......thanks a million for sending me over to read Spats "The Smaller Halloween". It saved the day!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

What killed (no pun intended) mine was the recent passing of my "pretty girl". This pretty much took the wind out of my sail. She was almost 13 and my best companion.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

bless you for your motivating speech. Wish people whom love the decorations would come by and offer to help


----------



## snoopy/red baron (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's hoping the arrival of October helps!


----------



## snoopy/red baron (Aug 2, 2008)

Muffy said:


> I got my groove back this year even with all the problems as we speak. I sat in that bed at the hospital after my cancer surgery in May and felt just happy to be alive....it was almost like a surge of light went through me and spread happiness. I was up all night after the surgery just feeling happy.
> 
> The last few years Halloween was becoming a nightmare...Jerry who puts up all the decorations just shut down and refused to do much any more (he's 74). Last few years only a few things were getting done, one year no outdoor stuff, one year 1/2 the indoor stuff. It was making me really sick and took away all the happiness of my halloweens.
> 
> ...


I was complaining to myself about some obviously minor issues and feeling grumpy and I read your post and felt like slapping myself for not being more appreciative of the time we have and the chance to enjoy these beautiful things like the Halloween season. Thank you for reminding me. I needed that. I hope you and your loved ones have improving health and I hope you have many more beautiful Halloweens regardless of the size of your decor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Muffy, it is hard to hold on to decorating as you get older and are less able to do things (and/or have health issues) and given what you've been though I applaud you for your spirit. A true Halloween spirit. I was delighted to see you posting again as there are definitely people missing from here that I remember over the years of being here. What you said about putting up your last halloween has been something that I've thought about at different times. When I get to feeling blah about setting up for the current year, it's easy to say "well there's always next year" but one never knows what next year will bring so I find it hard to throw in the towel when I get to feeling that way. Hope your recovery and Jerry's continues.


Here's where I am this year. After moving along nicely and _early_ this year on a set theme which I really was enjoying working on, ran into some issues that made it clear to me that I was going to need to do something different, so _postponed_ this theme and went on to plan out something else. With only a little than a month to work that out, came up with a plan that would be easier to set up, not as cool as my other one, but figured do-able in a month, plus it would let me use a lot of my props many of which could be positioned in our inside windows just ready to be seen. Always nice to get to use things you have in storage. 

So things are moving along, but honestly I'm having a hard time feeling the same enthusiasm as I did before. I have a few things in October that are going to mess with me and my schedule now; and I'm sure things will play out nicely enough but wishing I felt more into things. The weather here is changing and reminding me you never know what you'll be dealt with on that front. I'm really hoping it will be nice enough to sit outside all night like the last few years. I derive a lot of pleasure out of experiencing Trick or Treating from the house that way.

Overall I have enjoyed the planning and shopping (although drastically cut back on my store trips this year) and seeing what others have been finding and up to on their projects. I do want to get our halloween goodie bags done early. Last year we had close to 175-200 kids maybe so this is always so hard to judge how many to do. Yep, enjoy it while you can is good advice regardless of your circumstances.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

ReelSore said:


> What killed (no pun intended) mine was the recent passing of my "pretty girl". This pretty much took the wind out of my sail. She was almost 13 and my best companion.


Mine was almost 14. I lost her at the beginning of September. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

yup! Feeling the spirit since August lol


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My Ravens Grin Inn has been open almost every night for the last 29 years. The "Season" has begun. We have to hire helpers to allow this to all happen.
We are in a small town. Many of our crew drive 65 miles to get here, a hardship on them.
I absolutely love owning and operating my house, until we need the hired helpers, then my Wife and myself suffer huge amounts of stress and varying amounts of frustration which is not found here until we have to have the help.
I have had seasonal helpers here for many years and it never gets any better.
I have always paid my helpers, paid them every dollar owed.
It has never been quick or easy to find someone who has no or little trouble speaking to the public, which is supposed to be one of the most common fears, public speaking.
Last night two of our seasonal helpers were too lax and what they chose to not do and them chose to not tell us about until it was too late might end up costing us a fair amount of money, all the while they deny any culpability and plead pure and simple , plain, ignorance as an excuse, even thought we told them what to do as part of their basic training here.
Our one former employee always had to be re-trained every Fall, even though nothing in the house had changed. Same path through everything, in the same order. Light switches in the same places.
One time we made a bunch of employee training VHS tapes. None of them could even be bothered to watch them.
Hard to ever train someone when they always show up late,or an hour late.
Just give me the rest of the year when it is just my Wife and me. That is when I have the most FUN!
And I absolutely love it!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

TheSamhainGhoul said:


> Recently, I've been feeling out of the whole Halloween spirit and mood. I don't know why, maybe it's due to the terribly hot weather or the changes I'm facing in life, but I'm just not getting that 'click' of excitement that I got by now last year and it's been bothering me terribly.
> 
> I tried to get myself in the mood, purchasing some candy corns and pumpkin spice cereal and lighting some candles to watch 'Halloween III : Season of the Witch' and 'Plan 9 from Outer Space' As a double feature, and I did, but no difference at all.
> 
> ...


I get the weather thing. It jjust changed in AL, a week ago. It seems, also, that there seems to be a renewed interest, or hype, than other years. Most years, ppl are somewhat, "meh," when it comes to Halloween. I'malfeasance seeing stories featuring haunted houses, and such. That stuff usually starts later in October.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank You for the nice comments. I know the last 3 years was nothing short of a war here between the 3 of us. They just wanted no part of this anymore and I was freaking out because I just kept buying stuff all through the year but nothing was getting done with it. I learned a hard lesson the last 2 years, people don't want to live your dream even if you offer to pay them. That is what kind of really helped me recover my halloween mind. Man all the fun was gone.

I realized after my operation....well I guess you could say I finally figured it out, last 2 years I begged for help from people from the community, cause I do this for myself but its mostly for the kids. I don't like to talk about this but 2 years ago I managed to get it all set up through a teacher at the local high school to have these 8 kids come to help us on Halloween. We handed out candy in the driveway that year because we just could not handle that many people in the house and on the property without some help. Not one of those kids showed up that night, no one even called to say they were not coming, and this was all set up weeks before Halloween.

I've taken a lot of pressure off myself by realizing that they really don't care if the haunt is bigger and better, so now I'm enjoying halloween again because I'm doing it myself. I'm slow and sometimes I can't get out of bed but when I do I just pick up where I left off. Hard to learn not to be upset when you don't get it all up. Last year I collected phone numbers from some people that said they would help and maybe this year its my fault for not calling them but with all this illness and operations I just kept thinking I would need them to do to much and then I was afraid....yes I'm afraid every year that I won't be able to pull off my plans....I get embarrassed over that. Offering to pay people to come and build props would be ok....but I can't even find folks for that.

This year there was going to be no halloween at my house, was just gonna put out a pumpkin and hand out candy. What brought me all the way back to actually getting some things up was you people in here. I get so excited when I start reading here, what you are all up too.So actually I'm teaching myself to learn how to enjoy this by just doing what I can....and yes the boys here have tried raining on my parade a couple of times.....oh we'll just make her mad and she'll forget it. NOT THIS YEAR. I'm happy and I'm gonna stay happy and no one is getting in the way of that!

Could not get much done today so I worked on candy bags for the kiddos. Got 360 of them done between yesterday and today. It felt great cause the last 3 years we did not do the bags, just handed out candy and did our popcorn bags.I'm thrilled to have that many ready to go. We had a small crowed last year, 344 down from the 600's we usually had. People stopped coming, the year before last there was not one decoration in the yard, only the house was open. So we'll see what happens this year.

In regard to losing our loving pets>>>>>>I can say for sure I think that shuts us all down. I'm sorry for your loss.

Thank God I can celebrate the spirit of Halloween with all of you!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I started putting out some outdoor stuff on Sunday, and honestly, I just wasn't feeling it. And I definitely didn't feel like getting out all the extension cords to set up lighting, etc. So I stopped and went inside. Maybe I'll feel like doing the rest next weekend, but if not, at least I did something. I think that's the key - do as much as you're able to do, or want to do. Don't feel pressured to do ANYTHING. If it starts to feel like a chore, then it's not fun anymore, and what's the point of that?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm having a really hard time this year. In spite of planning months ahead and receiving the best Reap package on earth, I am hopelessly behind and almost ready to cancel. I think this may be my last haunt - if I pull it off at all.

I have had a terrible year. I lost my father to cancer and my mother had a fall that landed her in the hospital for six weeks. She had to move into assisted living, sell the house, find a new doctor....plus I am the POA and the work never stops. I have no problem caring for Mom - I love her! I'm just so stressed, tired and defeated. 

On top of all that, the weather is rainy, cold and windy. I'm strapped for money and feeling completely overwhelmed.

No Halloween spirit or spirit of any kind.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Palladino said:


> I'm having a really hard time this year. In spite of planning months ahead and receiving the best Reap package on earth, I am hopelessly behind and almost ready to cancel. I think this may be my last haunt - if I pull it off at all.
> 
> I have had a terrible year. I lost my father to cancer and my mother had a fall that landed her in the hospital for six weeks. She had to move into assisted living, sell the house, find a new doctor....plus I am the POA and the work never stops. I have no problem caring for Mom - I love her! I'm just so stressed, tired and defeated.
> 
> ...


:HUG: it's ok to 'quit'. (altho I suspect you'll be bck in a year or two).

I am sorry about your father. My older son has a very rare lymphoma and it's really hard. 

we are also trying to sell our house so we can't really decorate for Halloween at all. So I'm kinda bummed this year, too.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Palladino & wickedwillingwench.......my thoughts go out to both of you. Sometimes you feel like everything is against you and no matter how hard you try to have a good attitude it seems all the fears just take over. "Stressed, Tired & Defeated" watch yourself and beware because that can very easily turn into a way of life. Transition in situations like you are experiencing is very hard. Not only is it hard for the people taking care of us but also hard for us with declining, progressive health issues. Try to dig deep within yourself and stay strong because this stuff can really get you down. There is nothing worse than watching someone you love being sick.


----------

